#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Nieuwe zelfbouw ontwerpen Beyma

## nightline

Voor de zelfbouwers welke het te moeilijk vinden zelf een betrouwbaar ontwerp te maken heeft Beyma weederom een nieuw boek met ontwerpen samen gesteld.

Metname de ontwerpen met de TPL150 ribbon driver, en de subs zijn erg interressant. Alle ontwerpen zijn incl. filter ontwerp, cross-over settings en adviezen voor EQ settings. 

Beyma

Succes met bouwen, en maak een paar foto's om hier te plaatsen :Wink: 

Mvg

Jack

----------


## simonsroy

Hoi ,

Ik ben erg vers op dit forum en heb een vraagje

Die Beyma kits is er al een beetje bekend hoe dit klinkt en zich houd onder
de gem .omstandigheden

Gr Roy

----------


## Rolandino

De meeste kits die Beyma heeft ontworpen zijn vrij standaard geweest.

Heb er vele gehad met goede ervaringen.

Desze ontwerpen zien er netjes uit maar vrij standaard.

klank zal wel OK zijn zeker met de componenten die worden gebruikt.

----------


## All-round Sound

> De meeste kits die Beyma heeft ontworpen zijn vrij standaard geweest.
> 
> Heb er vele gehad met goede ervaringen.
> 
> Desze ontwerpen zien er netjes uit maar vrij standaard.
> 
> klank zal wel OK zijn zeker met de componenten die worden gebruikt.



 
ben ik het niet geheel mee eens
met name de SUB ontwerpen heb ik nog niet eerder gezien
en wij bouwen best wat diverse systeempjes
ook heb ik al honderden verschillende SUB ontwerpen op tek. staan

Qua klank zou ik het niet weten ik heb ze nog nooit eerder gehoord

----------


## Rademakers

@All-round: Je kent ze waarschijnlijk wel, alleen niet in deze vorm. Het model bestaat ook al langer maar is nooit tot bloei gekomen.

Tom Danley op de eerste plaats, gevolgd door David McBean hebben er voor gezorgd dat de "tapped hoorn" volop in de belangstelling staat. Deze versie heeft, in tegenstelling tot de ontwerpen van Tom Danley, echter een vrij grote achterkamer. Deze zijn sinds een maand of twee ook met Hornresp goed te benaderen.

Ik heb de Nederlandstalige Hornresp Kickstart bijna up-to-date, de Engelstalige versie bevat inmiddels meer informatie omtrent dit tyoe baskast.

Daarnaast kan ik je ook vertellen hoe ze klinken, 125 Hz is wat mij betreft echt het hoogste dat je deze kasten wilt crossen (indien EBP > 110), 100 Hz is beter, 80 Hz klinkt perfect. Hoewel de kast eigenlijk niet zo laag komt heb je geen moment echt het idee dat je iets mist, zelfs met de veeleisendere house muziek (live geen idee).

Qua geluidsdruk komt de 15" heel goed weg, gelijk of zelfs beter dan een goede 18" basreflex vanaf 50-60 Hz. 

-edit- Het gaat dan wel om een 15" in de grootste 18" versie -edit-

Mvg Johan

----------


## nightline

Ik heb inmiddels voor een klant 4 boxen gebouwd volgens de 18" tekening, echter dubbel uitgevoerd met de 18P1200Nd speakers.
Het eerste wat me opviel aan deze boxen is het hoge rendement.
Beyma adviseerd om 63 Hz te boosten met 6 Db, dit blijkt bij de dubbele versie absoluut niet nodig.
Al met al een aanrader!!

Mvg

Jack

----------


## Rolandino

heb je foto's ben er wel benieuwd naar.

Wil ze zelf ook gaan bouwen.

----------


## SPS

> Ik heb inmiddels voor een klant 4 boxen gebouwd volgens de 18" tekening, echter dubbel uitgevoerd met de 18P1200Nd speakers.
> Het eerste wat me opviel aan deze boxen is het hoge rendement.
> Beyma adviseerd om 63 Hz te boosten met 6 Db, dit blijkt bij de dubbele versie absoluut niet nodig.
> Al met al een aanrader!!
> 
> Mvg
> 
> Jack



Hoe bedoel je dat met "dubbel"?

Paul.

----------


## beyma

Het zal aan mij liggen, maar ik zit nu een half uur op die site te zoeken, maar kan geen ontwerpen vinden  :Embarrassment: 

Heeft iemand een directe link ?

----------


## All-round Sound

@ Beyma 
RESOURCES  op de Beyma Site

m.v.g.
Luke 
All-round Sound

----------


## Outline

Kan iemand anders ook de humor van de 2 hier bovenstaande posts zien?

----------


## beyma

Zoiets als :  " Beyma, die op zoek is naar Beyma ontwerpen" ?!  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  

Tja, maar het gekke is, met firefox kan ik wel die pagina openen en met IE7 dus niet  :Mad:  
Maar bedankt voor de link!

----------


## nightline

> Hoe bedoel je dat met "dubbel"?
> 
> Paul.



Ik heb 4 dubbel 18" baskasten met dit ontwerp gebouwd.

Dus 2x 18P1200Nd in 1 kast, is 2400 watt RMS  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mvg

Jack

----------


## Rolandino

Heb je er ook foto's van ? ben er wel benieuwd naar.

Hoe is de klank ?

Wat ik me ook afvraag is hoe de speaker erin m oet, dat haal ik niet uit de tekening.

----------


## SPS

> Ik heb 4 dubbel 18" baskasten met dit ontwerp gebouwd.
> 
> Dus 2x 18P1200Nd in 1 kast, is 2400 watt RMS 
> 
> Mvg
> 
> Jack



Snap het nog niet helemaal hoor!
Heb je de speakers dan tegen elkaar gemonteerd (Push/Pull) of wat?
In een tapped horn heb je toch maar EEN plek voor de LS?
Of heb je ze dubbel zo breed gemaakt oid?

Ben benieuwd...

Paul

----------


## nightline

Heren, ik heb 2 kasten als het ware met de onderkant tegen elkaar gemaakt, ik heb dus een kast met middenin een schot, en aan de beide buitenzijde de poorten/speakers.
Voor diegene die foto's willen graag even mailen, om ze posten moet ik ze eerst ergens gaan uploaden enz.

Mvg

jack

----------


## SPS

> Heren, ik heb 2 kasten als het ware met de onderkant tegen elkaar gemaakt, ik heb dus een kast met middenin een schot, en aan de beide buitenzijde de poorten/speakers.
> Voor diegene die foto's willen graag even mailen, om ze posten moet ik ze eerst ergens gaan uploaden enz.
> 
> Mvg
> 
> jack



Duidelijk! Eigenlijk heb je dus in totaal acht kasten gebouwd? :Cool: 
Niet gering hoor. Dat zal wel duwen lijkt mij!

Paul.

----------


## bartklerks

Ontwerpen zijn interessant! heb vooral gekeken naar de subwoofer ontwerpen, maar hier staan geen frequentieplots enzo bij. Heeft iemand enig idee of de opgegeven max. SPL en frequency response 2pi of 4pi zijn? en de frequentie range -3dB of -6dB of -10dB is?



Gr. Bart

----------


## Rademakers

Gevoeligheid is in 2 pi, frequentie range -10 dB.

Mvg Johan

----------


## djspeakertje

> Voor de zelfbouwers welke het te moeilijk vinden zelf een betrouwbaar ontwerp te maken heeft Beyma weederom een nieuw boek met ontwerpen samen gesteld.
> 
> Metname de ontwerpen met de TPL150 ribbon driver, en de subs zijn erg interressant. Alle ontwerpen zijn incl. filter ontwerp, cross-over settings en adviezen voor EQ settings. 
> 
> Beyma
> 
> Succes met bouwen, en maak een paar foto's om hier te plaatsen
> 
> Mvg
> ...



 
ik weet niet hoor, maar ik zie nergens basspoorten bij die br115/118 kastjes, ik ben namelijk best geinteresseerd(1200 watt AES in een br'tje met ontwerp en al!!)

daan

ps, hoe maak je een handtekening :Confused:

----------


## bartklerks

> Gevoeligheid is in 2 pi, frequentie range -10 dB.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Dan is die geluidsdruk behoorlijk! jammer dat ze niet zo extreem laag gaan..

----------


## djspeakertje

> Duidelijk! Eigenlijk heb je dus in totaal acht kasten gebouwd?
> Niet gering hoor. Dat zal wel duwen lijkt mij!
> 
> Paul.



 
even een vraagje, jij hebt een handtekening, hoe maak je die??

alvast bedankt(srry als dit te off topic is!!)

----------


## SPS

> even een vraagje, jij hebt een handtekening, hoe maak je die??
> 
> alvast bedankt(srry als dit te off topic is!!)



Ga naar "User CP" en dan "edit signature"

Het is ook fijn als je de rest van de profile aldaar invult.

Paul.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ga naar "User CP" en dan "edit signature"
> 
> Het is ook fijn als je de rest van de profile aldaar invult.
> 
> Paul.



 
ok thanx :Big Grin:

----------

